
Google, Amazon Seek Foothold in Electricity as Home Automation Grows - dsr12
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-amazon-seek-foothold-in-electricity-as-home-automation-grows-11548604800
======
jatsign
Readable version -

[https://outline.com/TJ3GkU](https://outline.com/TJ3GkU)

